# Its Quilt Time...Who wants to win?



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmmm. A quilt to call your own...where would you put it?

If you could win a quilt, wouldn't you want it to be about havanese?
How about Four Seasons? How about Antics?

Wouldn't it be great to have a quilt in your home with adorable dogs in amazing situations in beautiful colors that will just captivate everyone who sees it?

Wouldn't all your friends and neighbors be jealous?

Well you have the opportunity to have one or two of your own...interested? Intrigued? Fascinated?

http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=section&id=12&Itemid=200034


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*12 year old first time quilter makes a square for us...*

Alana wanted to get in the act this year. She designed a square and I helped her sew one thanks to Julie's patience in teaching me...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*And soon we will have the information about individual squares...*

Are you getting excited? Isn't it wonderful? Don't you just love quilts?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for giving us the info, Linda. I'm ready to get mine mailed!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

***Be sure you check out both quilts***

Please purchase tickets! It will help pay for rescue dogs in need and you just may end up a beautiful quilt!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are both absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:attention: *Those of you asking about where to purchase tickets* :attention:

----please check it out----

Someone has to win a quilt---it might as well be you! :wink:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*First Ad from HRI*

Some Forum Folks are in this ad...check out the ad and find out who!

Here is the link to the ad:
http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/061109/news.html

This ad is focused on the HRI Antics Quilt, next week with be the Four Seasons Forum Quilt...you can see it in the banner for this ad though...


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Win one or two rescue quilts!*

Life is good and it's about to get better! This year there are two beautiful quilts created and donated to help support the Havanese in Havanese Rescue Inc. The drawings will be held at the 2009 HCA National Specialty in Lombard, IL.

The Havanese Antics quilt was made by the HRI quilt group. The Four Seasons quilt was made by the Forum quilters. Both quilts will take your breath away.

Regardless of which quilt you designate on your ticket as your choice, all funds benefit the dogs of Havanese Rescue Inc.

This week's blocks are from the Havanese Antics quilt. Many people came together to create these blocks, inspired by their love of Havanese and a desire to change for the better the lives of Havanese in rescue.

Did What? by Sandi Austin

If you own a Havanese you have had your trash can emptied and shredded. Smarty, at two years old, still cannot resist the temptation and when she is caught, the look of innocence is so cute that punishment would be a waste on such a little angel.

(As an aside, HRI wants to thank Sandi for fostering and now adopting one of our recent HRI rescue dogs! Maybe we'll see both Havanese girls in next year's block!)

Rain-Rain Go Away by Liz Barry

From the lightening in the sky to the fringe on the rug, Liz's block portrays a rainy day. Her girls just don't like the rain. They are pleading for the rain to go away, so they can go out to play.

RLH by Cheryl Grant

Two happy Havanese are enjoying their favorite game, Run Like Heck, along the beach. You can almost feel the wind in your own hair just looking at this block.

Don't Eat the Flowers by Judy Atchison

Judy's Havanese Coco loves flowers. On every walk, Coco manages to find a flower bed in which to frolic. (Coco wants to assure us she was picking this flower for her "mom," not eating it.)

To visit The Havanese Rescue Quilt Project Website, go to:
http://quilt.havaneserescue.com


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Linda----I love how you got those pictures to post! That is neat!

Cute blocks-every single one of them!

People need to start purchasing their tickets so they are not left out of the drawing.

FYI* *Please click the link and it'll take you to the rescue site to purchase tickets for the quilts.Please read the tickets and mark the box for the quilt you want to have a chance for. You have 2 choices again this year and both are lovely.....but be sure to check the box stating which quilt. That is VERY important. It explains it there......you just need to read it carefully.*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

YAYYY~ I am SO excited, I really.....really ...REALLY hope I win one this year 

I love all the blocks, Sandi's Did What? Block, cracks me up EVERY single time I see it! Such a classic.

I think its the *halo*. LOL


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*that is what they would like you to believe...*

Halo...hmmm. I think both of mine think they have several.

Gotta love them.

Sure captured the essence of the dog eh?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bump2:

Bumping up so people can purchase tickets!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie said:


> :bump2:
> 
> Bumping up so people can purchase tickets!


:bump2::bump2::bump2:

Please get your tickets bought for the quilt. You don't want to miss the opportunity to have the Four Season Forum Dorothy Goodale quilt! I want it just for this dedication.:hug:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Sneak Peek Number 2 Four Seasons Quilt...*

*Life is good and it's about to get better! This year there are two beautiful quilts created and donated to help support the Havanese in Havanese Rescue Inc. The drawings will be held at the 2009 HCA National Specialty in Lombard, IL.

The Havanese Antics quilt was made by the HRI quilt group. The Four Seasons quilt was made by the Forum quilters and is dedicated to Dorothy Goodale. Both quilts will take your breath away.

Regardless of which quilt you designate on your ticket as your choice, all funds benefit the dogs of Havanese Rescue Inc.*

This week's blocks are from the Havanese Forum Four Seasons Quilt dedicated to Doroth Goodale. Many people came together to create these blocks, inspired by their love of Havanese and a desire to change for the better the lives of Havanese in rescue.

Havanese Scarecrow by Paige Thomas
Simon, the Havanese, and his friend Onyx are watching over the pumpkin patch. The happy duo clearly are welcoming Fall!

MacGyver in Spring by Boo Murray
"MacGyver likes to help with the gardening in our yard," says Boo. The flowers are blooming beautifully. It looks like MacGyver and his mom are pretty good gardeners!

Under The Sea by Beverly Ashley
On a trip to the ocean I couldn't help but think how much fun Cooper would have exploring all the creatures underwater. This block is showing how that adventure might go. Whenever I am away from home and can't have him with me, a little piece of him is still always with me in my heart.

Hav Joy by Debbie Boudreau
This delightful block was inspired by a photo Debbie took of Sam and Delilah romping, jumping and playing in the snow. The photo appeared in the forum calendar. As Debbie says, "I love the pure joy my "havs" have in the snow." Many of us who live in climates that grace us with snow have noticed the same thing. These hairy little Cuban dogs certainly do love a good romp in the snow!


To enter the Quilt drawing and help Havanese Rescue 
www.havaneserescue.com go to the quilt project on the left.

Free drawing to be held August 22, 2009 at the HCA National Specialty. All mail in and Paypal entries must be received by midnight August 12, 2009.

No purchase necessary to win. Winner need not be present.
Winner notification by e-mail or phone by September 5, 2009.

All proceeds benefit the dogs of Havanese Rescue Inc.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Who will win the Forum Quilt?*

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?

Where will the winner put his/her quilt? Whose dog will be the first to jump on it or not!

How many rescue dogs will be saved due to the efforts of the quiltmakers and those who support them?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Linda--my hav will be the first one on it! :thumb::wink:

Last year after much reservation.....and urging from many forum members,I cleaned Quince all up and put him on it for a picture! The funny thing was his reaction. He looked at his own quilt block of himself and layed down all sad like. I couldn't get him to set up for nothing. There are pictures on here in the old quilt thread of that. It actually was kinda sad..........but touching too.

I am going to do it again this year before it leaves my house.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Havanese Blessings...*

Well Quincy is so adorable, I'm sure he will look even more adorable this year...

Not so sure about Daisy, who has a super short body cut now so I can get anti-itch medicine on her. Don't have to worry about my velvet girl...it grows out fast! Just don't laugh.

Daisy now actually looks like many of the dogs who come into rescue needing to be shaved completely...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Daisy looks kinda cute Linda! I like it. I like how her body looks like a weiner dog and her legs/tail and head look havanese. It is a cute clip I think!:thumb:

If it helps her what the heck?Huh?


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

:bump::bump:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*new quilt ads and special bonus...*

Click on these to check them out, a Havanese Forum Quilt hi-light, and a HRI Quilt hi-light, and then a special bonus!

www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/070109/news.html

www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/070809/news.html

www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/earlybird_0709/bonus.html


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*How a quilt can help a havanese*

This little girl came in a matted mess, she had to be shaved down to the skin so she could move and play. And then a quilt came along and raised a lot of money for rescue, so dogs like Ms. Mikey could have a new leash on life!

Thank you Quilters for all that you do for us! The Havanese Rescue Dogs

Please remember to get your tickets in by July 18 so you can win a $100 gift certificate as an Early Bird Bonus from HRI to the Hav to Hav it store!

And this Havanese Forum Four Seasons Quilt (dedicated to Dorothy Goodale) will look marvelous in any hav home! And think of the dogs it will help, just like Ms. Mikey!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I printed out my tickets and they will be in the mail along with a check on Monday!!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*How do you keep those two so gorgeous*

What a lovely photograph. Those two are so incredibly gorgeous! They don't look like the type that might go out and roll in mud. Do they?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Get your tickets bought for the quilts....I may just be bringing YOUR quilt to Chicago with me!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*See Alana's rescue square, she is 12, our youngest participant*

My daughter Alana designed a square, helped prepare it, and I sewed it for her for the HRI Havanese Antics Quilt, you can learn about her square and a few others in this weeks ad:

Please check it out!

Here is the link to the newsletter:
http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/072309/news.html


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie said:


> Get your tickets bought for the quilts....I may just be bringing YOUR quilt to Chicago with me!


:bump2:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*A thank you to the quilters...*

I cannot get the add to show you here what is sent out...please click the link though!

If you cannot see this ad, please click
here:
http://www.artawakening.com/havaneserescue/082809/news.html


----------

